# Celibidache, Bruckner and Versionitis



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

As you may know, I am currently suffering an incurable Bruckneritis with all the recordings I can find, so I rate all of them and make my top rank. Yesterday, for an hour of leisure before dinner, I watched this whole rehearsal of Celibidache conducting Symphony No.9.






It is fortunately in original German and subtitled in Spanish, and from minute 31:59 I heard Celibidache and this quote (now, transcribed from a Spanish translation of an original German):

-_If_ [the symphony] _is beautiful to me is only a personal feeling, but if it also becomes emotional for others, and they say to me "it was beautiful for me too", it becomes real, because they have experienced something too. But I don't know if they have had the same experience.
If, after the symphony, you don't tell me something like: "I have never heard anything so beautiful. Marvellous. No one does it like you do." and instead you tell me: "That's what it is", I'll know that you have been over the "beauty"._ ["Transcended" beauty if you like, or forget about comparisons as I understand].

I am certainly loving over anything his DG No.3 and his WC No.4 at this phase of the Bruckner Challenge. He may be a potty mouth many times. But I had to pause it for a time and think about myself and my Classical Music scheme. I am behaving like a digger to find the best version my ears can rate, but at this point I have to admit I have hardly ever appreciated Classical Music as "the art". For instance, during a Spanish fir forest walk up in the mountains, I was playing Bruckner's No.7 conducted by Karajan and the Wiener Philharmoniker. I looked at the scenery for a minute, and suddenly, I heard a flute during the Adagio. The symphony went on, but even tonight I am still remembering that flute and the experience I had.

I am seriously having doubts whether I am in an early phase of my classical music listening and quest, or I am really suffering an illness that will deprive me from experiencing "art". (I won't be over Bruckner Challenge in months, maybe April, and then I still plan to expand my library with Pinnock and Baroque, Archiv-DG analogue collection and Shostakovich symphonies).

Dear German-speaking TC user, please check out if the transcription is right and notify any mistake in interpretation.

Also this is another chance to discuss the effectiveness of my Bruckner Challenge, dissagreements with Heck148 and Annonymous Versioniters round-up. Happy New Year!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Happy New Year!


The same wishes for you, we read your review when it arrives.


----------

